# Google Instant...the end of SEO?



## Carol (Sep 10, 2010)

Interesting blog 

http://www.digitalweddingforum.com/blog/seo-changed-in-a-google-instant


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 10, 2010)

I played with it a bit,seems cool.  

Of course, it's new, but so far I haven't seen any serious churn in my results.


----------

